# Otto-de-froste: an update



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been in touch with Paul (Otto-de-frost) yesterday as he came into my mind for some reason, and I realised that a lot of time's gone by (nearly a year) since he decided not to post on the forum any more because he was having to deal with the unwanted news of his cancer. Unfortunately, that series of posts seems to have fallen off the edge of the world, probably due to being in Off Topic. :roll:

He was advised just last week that the cancer has returned, and it seems there isn't much that can be done this time. Paul's on sick leave but doubts he'll be going back to work.

His wife suffered an accident last year and hasn't been able to return to work since. They sold their motorhome and house in May, with hopes and dreams of enjoying their new home together and getting away at weekends, perhaps in a new van or caravan. Paul's news this week has understandably shattered their dreams, and - as he said with appropriate irony - is not really the retirement package he'd hoped for.

I asked Paul if he'd like me to put some form of update on MHF, and he agreed. The power of on-line friendship must not be underestimated - he reminded me that some people here shared his feelings, laughed with him, and cried with him. So to those of you who liked to chat with Paul here - and I certainly include myself in them - he sends his very best wishes, and is happy for folks to email him at  [email protected]  if they'd like to contact him (he won't be responding to PMs on MHF).

If I can take a personal liberty and quote Paul directly: "Prayer would seem to be all I have left". I would like to encourage those of us who have enjoyed his company on MHF, to hold him and his wife in our thoughts and prayers, for him to feel the power of our friendship.

Dougie.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are saddened to hear this news and our prayers are with you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Paul and good luck, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I to add how sorry I am to read this.
Dougie tell him to seek trials as they are there and might help. 
None of us plan ill health into our plans, that happens and only serves as a warning to others -dont think we will do it -just do it as you never know whats around the corner. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes indeed Mavis.

What can anyone say to Otto?

I do have to thank him for the smile he brings every time I see his username. Somebody with an even worse ( :?: ) sense of humour than me. :roll: :lol: 

All the best.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry, But I cannot find words to express how I feel about this dreadful illness.

Prayers are with you mate.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm horrified! Such sad news. All I can do is say that Paul is in our thoughts.

UncleNorm and AuntieSandra xx


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Paul please please please dont lose heart, there is always hope and even through all the suffering you have endured you must not give up, I too was given the terrible news but through the power of all our friends and cyber buddys it is possible to still hope against hope as I have found out for myself and will never forget the support I have had wished on me , please please return to the forum
Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Paul - I am sending positive thoughts your way. xxxx


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thankyou Dougie for getting in touch with Paul and updating us on his progress.

Paul you are in my thoughts, and I am hoping and praying for you. Nette xxx


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul what rotten news. Our thoughts are with you.

Regards,

Graham


----------

